# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [vb6] BasiComb - A 'Drop buttonless' Drop Down Combo

## Stupidiot

This 'Drop buttonless' Drop Down Combo can also be used as Flexgrid - Overlayed input Drop Down Combo. Height can't be reduced less than font size of the combo, but can be maximized without any problem. Extra features like Matchrequired, MatchFound also included...

----------

